# "Hatchi" A Dogs Tale



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Last week, my Brother and his Wife told us about this movie and how they both bawled like babies watching it. Being dog lovers, we gave it a look last night. Turned out to be a pretty good movie and by the end, I was tearing up and my wife was sobbing like crazy. Anyone else seen this and what did you think?


----------

